# Swirl removal on brand new car - VW Golf



## jverdoes (May 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I took delivery of my new VW Golf MK7 on Friday only to find light swirls all over the paintwork. The dealer probably put it through a car-wash or washed it with dirty rags. They offered to get their valet guy in to correct the paintwork but if they can do this to a new car, I'm worried what quality of service I'll get on the correction.

As a newbie, I want to take the plunge and get a DA polisher but a bit more advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm looking to buy the DAS-6 Pro from CYC but its accessorising the polisher where I need some help.

The Golf is in Pure White and the swirls are very faint so it's only visible in correct light conditions. Luckily, there are no scratches only the swirls. So I guess that I need to get some pads and a polish/glaze that's not too aggressive.

After reading through many pages on DW, my short-list is from the following items:

*For the polishing stage:*
1.	Meguiars Mirror Glaze 9 - Swirl Remover 2.0 or,
2.	Meguiars Swirl X

*Finishing Stage:*
1.	Meguiars Show Car Glaze 7 or,
2.	Wet Glaze 2.0

Would the above mentioned items be sufficient to remove the swirls or is this a bit of an overkill?

*As for the pads, I'm deciding between the following pads:*
1.	Dodo Juice Fin Pads in Green (light cut) and Black (finishing) or,
2.	Chemical Guy's Hex-Logic Pads in White (light cut) and Black (finishing)

After the glazing process, I want apply my Dodo Juice SN Hybrid wax as sealant/wax.
Would I be able to use a Black finishing pad as well to apply the wax using the DAS-6?

Sorry for all the questions, but I would greatly appreciate it if someone could steer me in the right direction with their recommendations or comments. :thumb:

Kind regards,
Johan


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

My memory is not great but I do think the Megs No 9 is essentially a glaze with some cut (or polishing ability), No 7 is also a glaze. Speaking of No 7 this is a perfect product for older paint without a clear coat


----------



## jverdoes (May 17, 2010)

Thank you for your reply lowejackson

That’s basically what I’m after (I think...)
A very light cutting polish or glaze to get rid of the swirls and thereafter a good glaze to enhance the paint.
But will the Megs #9 or Swirl-X do a sufficient job to remove the swirls or would I need a more aggressive cut?
I read some more great reviews on the Wet Glaze 2.0 so I’ll probably go for that.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would properly try some merzerna final finish with a white hex logic pad and a black pad as well for refining and lsp will properly be Iron Gloss or SNH.


----------



## jverdoes (May 17, 2010)

Hi Trip tdi,
Would the Menzerna Final Finish (1,5 cut) be OK to remove the swirls or should I rather go a bit more aggressive with the Super Finish (2,5 cut)?
They say the Final Finish is ultra fine to remove holograming and marring so I’m just wondering if it will remove swirls. Both get excellent reviews so thanks for mentioning Menzerna.
I already have the Dodo Juice SN Hybrid which I’ll layer on top of the glaze.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Jverdoes, I would go for the latest edition from the Merzerna range and this will be their super finish, well spotted from yourself, I believe this compound has more lubricants plus more of a cut than final finish, use super finish with a polishing pad to nip the swirls and wash marring away, some will might mention for a compound then a finishing polish to refine, but being a new car I would go with this approach super finish with a polishing pad and if you like a finishing pad with super finish after wards to refine the finish further, but you might not need a finishing pad just adapt your working style and speed at the end plus pressure as well to refine; but if you like a finishing pad will be good to have on board plus Eraser a ipa from Carpro to fully remove all the oils, you might need to hits with eraser on a panel then wax 2 coats with Dodo juice Hybrid for even coverage, this should give pleasing results.

One thing to just came to my mind, you can go for the new Dodo Juice light cut pad as suggested from yourself with lime prime, this should remove the swirls and wash marring, worth a purchase then wax on top with SNH.

You have two options here, and the ones I have mentioned do not have a aggressive fast cut, should work nice on new paint.


----------



## jverdoes (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Trip tdi,

Yip, I think I have settled for the Menzerna Super Finish SF4000 on a light cut pad but I'm still keen on getting the Wet Glaze 2.0 for that ultimate finish.
The finish Spoony got in his review on WG2 is awesome: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256677

Thanks again for your help, it's much appreciated.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

New car and using a DA for the first time should be done with caution. I would get back in touch with the dealer and ask what process they woudl use to remove the swirls inflicted and take it from there. I suspect they will use something like AG SRP which will reduce the swirls by filling and they will come back. Thats what started me on this Detailing obsession a swirled new car.


----------



## jverdoes (May 17, 2010)

Hi PWood,

We all got to start trying something new and challenging sometime in our life. :buffer: 
I can remember the first time I attempted to clay my new Scirocco. I was nervous as hell but ended up doing a great job.
I know machine polishing is completely different from claying so I will take it steady and hence the reason why I’m buying very light cut glaze and pads.

Maybe I’ll experiment on my wife’s Nissan Note first, hahaha.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I am not experienced by any way, but out of the various polishes I have used on a machine, I have always found Mezerna an excellent polish, it is very oily so it allows to work and work the polish until it is all but gone, then a swipe with a MF cloth and you end up with a lovely finish, my favourite polish is the P106FA as you can just keep polishing with that until you get the finish you want.

The other polishes I have dried have dried out and then become hard work!

Good choice on a Mk7 Golf too, nice, and pics when you are sorted please!!!!


----------



## jverdoes (May 17, 2010)

Thanks James,

I'm definitely taking the Menzerna SF route. Do you think the finish is good enough on its own or would you still apply a glaze thereafter?
I really like the results of the Wet Glaze 2 so I’m very tempted to add this before waxing.
Once we have better weather and I get a chance to have a go on my Golf, I’ll take some pics as I go along and upload them.

The new Golf is not a touch on the Scirocco I had but our 2nd boy and 120 mile round trip each day forced me to go for more comfortable and practical.
Many people find the new Golf very dull but I quite like it. The interior built quality is exceptional and of better quality than the Scirocco too.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Any pics of your new MK7 Golf mate?

Good choice of car btw!  :thumb:


----------



## jverdoes (May 17, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Any pics of your new MK7 Golf mate?
> 
> Good choice of car btw!  :thumb:


Thanks mate, the new Golf is a great car and drives well. Done just over 3000 miles and it's already averaging 56MPGs 
Sorry mate, I haven't taken any nice pics yet. I want to do some nice before and after pics once I get a chance.
I bought loads of detailing goodies and a DAS-6 Pro to do some corrections but finding time on weekends to detail and spend time with a very active 2 year old boy and 4 month baby is a bit hard, LOL.
:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

jverdoes said:


> Thanks mate, the new Golf is a great car and drives well. Done just over 3000 miles and it's already averaging 56MPGs
> Sorry mate, I haven't taken any nice pics yet. I want to do some nice before and after pics once I get a chance.
> I bought loads of detailing goodies and a DAS-6 Pro to do some corrections but finding time on weekends to detail and spend time with a very active 2 year old boy and 4 month baby is a bit hard, LOL.
> :thumb:


No worries mate, just fire the pics up here when you get a chance! :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Any pics of your new car yet mate?


----------

